# Oppression coming along with BSL and other socialist ideology



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Single Video


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great Vid!

Are you familiar with the Rohar??? Random ppl were handing these books around my neighborhood & gave one to my husband. I wasn't comfortable with it in the house being I don't know what it is & got in a discussion about it. But it was written in islamic & read backword.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Man, your over there in socialist territory anyway  Gotta do what you can and move to a state that supports your way of life. That being said WE DONT NEED TO SOCIALIZE THE WHOLE DAMN COUNTRY UNDER AND UNDER A POLICE STATE! Im a Tea Party SUPPORTER, stand by my U.S. Constitution. Idaho is the spot to be for a game dog man to be; Down in southern idaho you can run hogs 24/7 russo/european big boars.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

No one cares about American History & why we started this country in the first place. Everyone just goes along with what CNN & every liberal radio media talk show says 'cause it's cool' nowadays. 

I strongly fear for the future of my generation & am only 23 *sigh* :/


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

To illustrate the self-absorbed folks living today, here is the following. Last month I saw a poll on the front page of our local paper (Baton Rouge, LA) about whether the post office should close on Saturday hours to save money. 5 out of the 5 of the folks said, "It won't affect me any, sure close it".
It is against the law to forgo your seatbelt, you can't drive and talk on the cell phone in some states, you can't smoke in public in Maryland, transfats in food sold to the public is illegal in New York, you can be fired from a job in health care if you don't have your flu shot in Connecticut.....Sure it won't affect me any..."


----------

